# Algorithm program



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

So, I don't know what to call my new program and when it will be done. For now, I'm calling it CubeAlgs. It will contain algorithms for many subsets of different twisty puzzles. I'm not sure exactly what it will have feature-wise, but I have a very basic test compiled that doesn't really do anything but it gives you an idea of the graphics.
Your antivirus software might try to kill it for some reason... Nothing I can do about that.

Downloads: 
(Only for Windows right now, sorry)

0.0.1a (Windows 64-bit)
0.0.1a (Windows 32-bit)


Changezzzz:
0.0.1a: Switched methods around so that images load on startup, resulting in a slower startup but no more insane lag throughout the entire program. I think it is worth it.


----------



## cashis (Apr 30, 2015)

cool.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2015)

Um, having lots of algorithms is always nice, but what will you do that you can't do with existing algorithm databases? And why not just make a web app so people don't have to download it and trust you? (And why would you post a basic test? )


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Um, having lots of algorithms is always nice, but what will you do that you can't do with existing algorithm databases? And why not just make a web app so people don't have to download it and trust you? (And why would you post a basic test? )



I think that algorithm databases are fine for people who have been cubing for a while and understand all of the subsets, but I'm thinking of having it tell you more about what you are doing in a way that beginners can understand. Also, the algorithm database may take longer to find and load, but if you use the program you can just open it and after that everything is offline. (I'm thinking about changing it to a windowed mode)
I don't really like having things that I'm in the middle of working on as web apps. So much annoying Java to Javascript translations that could go wrong. I will do that once I have a more useful version though but I won't update it as much.
I'm posting the basic tests because I want people to be able to see the graphics of it to see if they like it. I'm also posting it so that it is proof that I'm actually working on something and not just making something up.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 1, 2015)

I figured out why it hasn't been working, and I'll change the links as soon as possible.

EDIT: Changed.


----------

